# PC booten , festplatten prüfen



## waldy (28 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
habe wieder Fehler mit Festplatte an PC  , Festplatte ist Defekt, bei neue Windows installazion bei 58 % kommt Fehler wegen Festplatte Fehler / Defekt .
Die Frage,
mit welche Programm kann man PC booten / Hoch fahren und dann mit 
chkdsk Partition: /f /r Festplatte testen.
Leider habe keine Dos nicht mehr , gibt s welche Toll / Programme, damit kann man Defekte Sektoren erfassen und reparieren , bzw markieren.

gruß waldy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juni 2010)

Das ist doch in Hardware besser aufgehoben als im Stammtisch.

Was ist das für eine Platte bzw. was für ein Plattentyp mit welcher Schnittstelle? Was kannst Du im BIOS alles mit der Platte anstellen?


----------



## dalbi (28 Juni 2010)

Hi,

welches OS?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2010)

Ist das jetzt schon eine folge vom Magnetsturm http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36891


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt schon eine folge vom Magnetsturm http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36891



So zum Üben für 2012?


----------



## kpeter (28 Juni 2010)

mist und ich hab meine notstromversorgung im bunker noch nicht fertig .....HILFE


----------



## Deltal (28 Juni 2010)

Lade dir vom Hersteller der Platte mal ein Diagnosetool herunter. Meistens kommen die schon als Boot-CD.


----------



## gravieren (28 Juni 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> habe wieder Fehler mit Festplatte an PC , Festplatte ist Defekt, bei neue Windows installazion bei 58 % kommt Fehler wegen Festplatte Fehler / Defekt .
> Die Frage,
> mit welche Programm kann man PC booten / Hoch fahren und dann mit
> chkdsk Partition: /f /r Festplatte testen.
> Leider habe keine Dos nicht mehr , gibt s welche Toll / Programme, damit kann man Defekte Sektoren erfassen und reparieren , bzw markieren.


 
Vorab: 
Diese Festplatte hat KEINE Daten mehr die du benötigst  ? 
Nach der Neuinstallation wird es u.u. schwierig Daten zu retten.




O.K.  Du hast es so gewollt.

Du willst Windows neu installieren.
Vor/bei der Installation von Windows fragt er wohin er installieren soll,
du löscht alle Partitionen und legst diese anschliessend neu an.
Beim Formatieren wählst du "langsam/komplette" Formatierung.

Hiermit sollte die Festplatte neu formatiert werden und sich Windows installieren lassen.


TIP:
Wenn du den Verdacht hast, dass die Festplatte fehlerhaft ist, werfe diese einfach weg, diese verursacht wegen ca. 50 Euro nur Ärger.


----------



## gravieren (28 Juni 2010)

Hi Waldy


Deinen Beitrag hast du heute um  1 Uhr geschrieben.

Bist du schon wieder "Einsatzbereit"  ?


----------



## waldy (28 Juni 2010)

hi, guten Morgen 



> Du willst Windows neu installieren.


 - das Problem, das ich kann nicht mehr Win neu installieren, bei 58 % installation, kommt Meldung, das Datai können nciht mehr geschrieben werden.

Mit eine Programm ich habe Festplatte getestet, udn 2 Sektoren sind Defekt.

Jetzt ich suche Programm / Tools, damit kann man diese Defekte Sektoren markieren und Windows neu aufspielen.

gruß waldy

P.S. na ja, mit Daten Sicherung ich musste was früher machen und nicht warten bis 2012


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juni 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> hi, guten Morgen
> 
> - das Problem, das ich kann nicht mehr Win neu installieren, bei 58 % installation, kommt Meldung, das Datai können nciht mehr geschrieben werden.
> 
> ...



Hattest Du die von Karl beschriebene Vorgehensweise verwendet?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Juni 2010)

Was bringt es den Windows neu auf einer defekten Festplatte zu installieren?


----------



## waldy (28 Juni 2010)

> Was bringt es den Windows neu auf einer defekten Festplatte zu installieren?


 - ich muss NICHT Wind installieren, ich muss sondern erst mit welche Tools Defekte Sektoren Markieren - UND NUR DANN Win instellieren.

gruß waldyx


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juni 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich muss NICHT Wind installieren, ich muss sondern erst mit welche Tools Defekte Sektoren Markieren - UND NUR DANN Win instellieren.
> 
> gruß waldyx



Mach doch mal, was Karl sagt ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Juni 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich muss NICHT Wind installieren, ich muss sondern erst mit welche Tools Defekte Sektoren Markieren - UND NUR DANN Win instellieren.
> 
> gruß waldyx



Ja, aber falls du es noch nicht weist, ein defekter Sektor deutet meistens darauf hin das die Festplatte am kaputtgehen ist. Dem einen Sektor folgen meist bald weitere... 

Und wenn du Windows neu installierst und so wie hier schon erwähnt, die Platte vollständig formatierst während der Installation (also auf jeden Fall nicht das Schnellformatieren benutzen) dann sollte Windows diese Sektoren auch markieren. Und wenn's dann immer noch nicht geht, ist die Platte wahrscheinlich schon total am A. Aber Ich würde mit so einer Platte nicht mehr arbeiten wollen!


----------



## mariob (28 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
um den Jochen mal zu ergänzen, Festplatten haben im neuen Zustand immer eine größere Kapazität als angegeben. Der Controller der Platte bedient sich aus der Differenz zwischen angegebener und Neukapazität um defekte Sektoren zu ersetzen. Ist dieser Platz aufgebraucht, tauchen dann die jetzt enstehenden defekten Sektoren im "Nutzerbereich" auf.
Für mich ist das eindeutig ein Fall für die Tonne, für 60 Ocken gibts schon was neues vernünftiges, das ist nun kein Preis mehr.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Juni 2010)

Der Tonnen-Lösung möchte ich mal widersprechen ...

ich hatte auch mal eine Platte, bei der hat irgendwann einmal das Imaging-Programm wegen defekter Sektoren den Streik begonnen. Die Lösung war, neu formatieren (vollständig). Danach lief die Platte einige Jahre, bis der Rechner ausser Dienst kam, störungsfrei. Kann natürlich aber auch anders kommen ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Juni 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Der Tonnen-Lösung möchte ich mal widersprechen ...
> 
> ich hatte auch mal eine Platte, bei der hat irgendwann einmal das Imaging-Programm wegen defekter Sektoren den Streik begonnen. Die Lösung war, neu formatieren (vollständig). Danach lief die Platte einige Jahre, bis der Rechner ausser Dienst kam, störungsfrei. Kann natürlich aber auch anders kommen ...



Also Ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen... defekte sektoren, können von einem headcrash herrühren, der hat dann vielleicht kleine Partikel aus der Oberfläche geschlagen, und dann ist es nur eine frage der Zeit bis diese neue verkratzen!


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Juni 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Also Ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen...


wie ich schon sagte:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Kann natürlich aber auch anders kommen ...


Bei waldy bin ich mir jedoch recht sicher, dass da von einem Rechnerdefekt keine Gefahr ausgeht. Tut er doch die Daten regelmäßig sichern!


----------



## argv_user (29 Juni 2010)

Und für waldy sind 60 wahrscheinich doch ein Preis, mariob.


----------



## Rudi (29 Juni 2010)

Nach einschlägigen Erfahrungen kommen solche Platten bei mir nur noch in die Tonne.
Ich habe das Geld auch nicht zu reichlich aber der Schaden nach Festplattendefekt ist immer schlimmer !!


----------



## waldy (11 Juli 2010)

Hi,
Fehler ist beseitig,
nach dem wie ich habe zweite Festplatte gekauft ( natürlcih gebraucht eund aus Ebay ) - und bei installation von Windows kamm wieder Wunderbare Blau Bild mit Feler Meldung von Hardware - ich war sehr erstaunt gewesend.

Zufällich ich habe eine Rigel von speicher raus genommen ( ich wolte schon Notebook als Ersatzteilen verkaufen ) - erstaunliche weise notbokk war wieder in Ordnung, und mit alte Festplatte hat Notbook wieder ohne Problemm gelaufen .

Also, nur ich frage mich, wie konnte es sein, das mit einem Defektem Riegel - die Testprogrammen von Dos wurden trotztem gestartet und gelaufen - nur mit Ergebniss - Festplatte hat Defekte Sektoren 

gruß waldy

P.S. ich habe jetzt zwei Festplatten


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Juli 2010)

*Speicherdefekt....*

Ein Speicherdefekz kann sich immer total unerwartet auswirken, das kann also schon sein.

Dann halt vorher von einer Linux LiveCD booten, welche Memtest enthält und dieses starten.


----------

